# Anyone have an Aquarium? :)



## Amelia (May 3, 2013)

Thought I'd go ahead and share my OTHER hobby. These are my tropical fish tanks. ;D

*65g Planted Community tank.*

















*120g New World Cichlid tank.*


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm so jealous of your tanks! I have a tiny tank compared to yours manly cause of money and space. And mine is a fresh water tank so no salt water tanks. Don't Cichilds live in salt water tanks? Or is it that they are aggressive and grow pretty big that they need a bigger tank? I read so many things about different fish the facts are all mixed up haha. We have never had any luck with live plants and your plants look real if so do you have any tips on keeping them alive?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?53793-Other-Fishkeepers


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

Beautiful! Is fish keeping difficult? It always struck me as something quite scientific that requires very careful attention and lots of knowledge.


----------



## Risika (Jun 22, 2013)

There is some science behind keeping a fish tank. Mostly it's just good matinence. And they are really more forgiving than a lot of people admit


----------

